# anoxic ischemic brain injury due to cardiac arrest



## rmickalich (Aug 15, 2010)

An inpatient is admitted for sepsis w/ organ dysfunction and also has anoxic ischemic brain injury due to cardiac arrest among other diagnoses.  Would I just code the anoxic ischemic brain injury due to cardiac arrest as 348.1 or would I assign a secondary code for the 427.5 cardiac arrest throughout the whole stay.  The patient was in cardiac arrest on admit and was a transfer to this hospital.  The MRI is stating brain injury due to encephalopathy too.

This is for the professional side only and the patient had the cardiac arrest during the admission and this is how it is documented throughout the subsequent days.  Not to mention that it states "vegetative state".  I know there is a code for persistent vegetative state; 780.03, but if 348.1 is used would I still use this code too.

Note: patient has a tracheostomy and gastrostomy during the stay and other codes I have assigned to this case are 038.9, 995.92, 518.81, 584.9, V55.0, 427.89 etc.


----------

